# Related Sites > SqlCredit >  Feedback on Part 16: The Cost of Bloat

## rgarrison

[This thread is associated with Part 16 of the SqlCredit series]

Please add your thoughts or comments on the tests or the results.

How is the data growing in your application? What percent per year?

The primary transactional data in my application is duplicated multiple times to support geographic redundancy and other requirements. What are you facing?

How did your expectations line up with the results?

----------

